# ATV2 son sur sortie optique uniquement?



## sebMacNewGen (2 Août 2011)

Salut,

Je viens d'acquerir un atv2 qui est branché sur ma TV en HDMI et sur ma chaine en optique. Rien de plus normal.
Par contre ce qui m'agace c'est que le son sort simultanément sur l'HDMI et sur l'optique. J'aimerai couper le son definitivement (par configuration) sur l'HDMI est-ce possible? Comment?
Merci pour votre aide.

Séb.


----------



## Rem64 (3 Août 2011)

Passe ta télé en Mute c'est pas suffisant?


----------



## sebMacNewGen (4 Août 2011)

Non pas suffisant le mute car du coup sur la TV j'ai un icône qui indique qu'elle est en mute, pas cool :-(

J'ai l'impression que malheureusement il n'y a pas de solution, ça me semble assez étrange et pas très logique. 

Merci pour la réponse en tous les cas.

Séb.


----------



## Rem64 (5 Août 2011)

Change de télé pour une qui n'affiche pas le mode mute!!

Sinon t'as la solution de la séparation des canaux HDMI par un convertisseur.


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Août 2011)

Sans passer par le "Mute" mais par le son au mini sur ta TV : ça ne devrait pas laisser dicône sur l'écran non ?


----------



## Rem64 (6 Août 2011)

Bah ça dépend de ta télé, faut essayer


----------



## sebMacNewGen (7 Août 2011)

Merci pour ces réponses mais ce sont des workaround, j'aimerai avoir une vraie solution.

Ma PS3 détecte lorsque la sortie optique est connecté et n'envoie le son que sur celle-ci et pas sur l'HDMI.


----------

